# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Ổ CD không đọc được Disk

## hantrongtai1

từ khi mình cài lại win, lúc thì ko thấy ổ cd drive ở trong my computer đâu, lúc thấy thì cho disk vào rồi mà mở cd drive ra nó cứ hiện lên dòng chữ " please insert a disk into drive g: ". ai giúp mình với, có phải ổ cd của mình ko đọc được disk ko hay ổ cd của mình làm sao.

----------


## Thietbigiadinh

> từ khi mình cài lại win, lúc thì ko thấy ổ cd drive ở trong my computer đâu, lúc thấy thì cho disk vào rồi mà mở cd drive ra nó cứ hiện lên dòng chữ " please insert a disk into drive g: ". ai giúp mình với, có phải ổ cd của mình ko đọc được disk ko hay ổ cd của mình làm sao.


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
trường hợp này có thể do bạn bị lỗi cáp dữ liệu hoặc do ổ cd của bạn bọ lỗ. bạn thử thay một cái cáp khác xem sao. hoặc bạn thử cắm ổ cd này sang một máy khác để test thử.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## langocthao

cảm ơn dangkhoaonline04 nha. ..................................................  ..................................................  ............

----------


## lavendervip

*thế mà củng phải hỏi?*

đơn giản như thế madf củng hỏi.

----------


## buivanquang.ltv

nhiều điều đơn giản mà mình không nghĩ ra, chính lúc bế tắc thì mới cần anh em giúp đỡ chứ. cũng thêm một kinh nghiệm cho mọi người cùng biết.

----------


## nguyenbahoang1

*đối với người biết thì đơn giản nhưng người không biết thì rất khó*




> đơn giản như thế madf củng hỏi.


đối với người biết thì đơn giản nhưng người không biết thì rất khó vì vậy mọi người có quyền hỏi chứ, cấm hỏi thì thôi chứ mở diễn đàn làm gì? [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## canhosaigon

uh. có thể đối với con trai là đơn giản, đơn giản tới mức _“ thế mà cũng phải hỏi”_ . nhưng với con gái thì đó là cả một vấn đề.

----------


## vanphongchothuequan1

cuả e thì cũng gần giống như bạn minh ha 88 nhưng e kiểm tra trong boos thì vẫn báo là có ổ cd khi vào mycomputer thì không thấy gì cho đĩa vào chỉ nháy đèn vài cái rùi tắt ngấm. e cắm sang máy # thì vẫn chạy liệu có phải là do cái cáp đang chạy trên máy đó bị hỏng không?

----------


## thaymatkinhiphone6s

mình làm như bạn đăng khoa nói và nó chạy bình thường rồi, vậy nên bạn cũng cắm lại mấy cái jack xem sao. bạn nên chú ý cái jack từ nguồn vào ổ đĩa.

----------

